# Cutting Lexan



## PaperJam

What is the best way to cut lexan? I have never worked with it before and I don't want to end up with a bunch of broken pieces when I'm done.

~Jeff


----------



## firemedic

Google search plastic cutting circular saw blade. It cuts great and any of the plastic style blades do a fine job. 

I usually throw an older beater blade on and feed it through at med speed. You don't really want a high tooth count because = greater friction = heat = plastic dripping onto your trunnion works. That was such a pain! It froze up all the gears!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cabinetman

PaperJam said:


> What is the best way to cut lexan? I have never worked with it before and I don't want to end up with a bunch of broken pieces when I'm done.
> 
> ~Jeff



Lexan (brand name for polycarbonate), can be cut with any tooling that will cut wood. You didn't say what exactly your subject matter is...sheet, rod, or tube. You didn't say what thickness, if sheet goods. 












 







.


----------



## Kenbo

For thinner pieces, I score it with a blade and snap it with good results. I have also cut it on the table saw with good results as well.


----------



## woodnthings

*bandsaw or table saw*

Bandsaw is safest. Tablesaw should use a general puropse or combo blade 40 or more teeth per inch. The blade should have some set to the teeth to allow for a some clearance in the kerf.
I have used a scroll saw also. Avoid overheating the material as it will bind.


----------



## PaperJam

This is a thin sheet that I will be cutting into smaller sheets. I will give the tablesaw a try first. Thanks guys.


----------



## cabinetman

PaperJam said:


> This is a thin sheet that I will be cutting into smaller sheets. I will give the tablesaw a try first. Thanks guys.


A thin sheet...how thin? Is it 1/4", 3/16", 1/8", 1/16", thinner??












 







.


----------



## jschaben

PaperJam said:


> This is a thin sheet that I will be cutting into smaller sheets. I will give the tablesaw a try first. Thanks guys.


If it's under about 3/16" it will want to climb the blade. Snapping or bandsaw would be the best technique for that. You also didn't say how large a sheet you are breaking down.:huh:


----------



## Improv

I've cut it with a sabre saw. Slow your blade speed down or pulse the motor to keep the blade cool and polycarbonate from melting.



Kenbo said:


> For thinner pieces, I score it with a blade and snap it with good results.


How thin were these pieces? Or are you certain that it wasn't plexiglass (PMMA)? Polycarbonate is just about the most impact resistant polymer available, hence it doesn't shatter (its used in safety glasses and auto windshields for that reason) meaning score-n-snap is not an efficient technique with this material. PMMA, however, scores-n-snaps pretty easily. 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## PaperJam

The lexan sheet is 3/32" thick, 3' square. I need to cut it into 
3-1/2" x 8" pieces to make one of these (modified to my own specs).









This lamp is not mine...When I saw it on Lumberjocks I knew what my parents were getting for Christmas.


----------



## aaronhl

I cut Lexan all day on the table without any chipping. Acrylic is another story!


----------



## jschaben

PaperJam said:


> The lexan sheet is 3/32" thick, 3' square. I need to cut it into
> 3-1/2" x 8" pieces to make one of these (modified to my own specs).
> 
> View attachment 30219
> 
> 
> This lamp is not mine...When I saw it on Lumberjocks I knew what my parents were getting for Christmas.


Hi, I'd cut a 3" strip off the edge of the 3x3' piece on the table saw. My preferred method is two scoring cuts about 1/2 way through. Make first cut, flip end for end and make last cut. Blade never clears the stock so it wont chip. Use a featherboard on the fence to prevent it from climbing the blade. Then use the miter gauge and stop block to lop the 8" pieces off. Same method, first cut-flip second cut. No need for the featherboard here as the fence is just used as a depth stop.:smile:


----------



## cabinetman

I use a 60T carbide tipped blade (same as a crosscut) on the table saw set high. I cut polycarbonate and cast acrylic that way with no problems.












 







.


----------



## johnnie52

I've cut up to 1/4" thick at the table saw using a 40 toot combo blade with no trouble. A 60 tooth blade would be better though.


----------



## FiveOneSix

*check this out...*

the guys helped me with this same question...check this out.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/best-table-saw-blade-acrylic-23352/

:thumbsup:


----------



## joek30296

Lexan does have a tendancy to climb on a table saw. Just be sure to use a featherboard or some type of hold-down on the fence and you should be o.k. Be extra careful cutting small pieces.

joe


----------



## scott312

PaperJam said:


> What is the best way to cut lexan?
> 
> ~Jeff




Hello. I use a shear most of the time. Im a a Tin Man by trade. 
Lexan can be finicky if you have to bend it.


----------



## Woodenhorse

I have cut polycarbonate (Lexan) by sandwiching it between two pieces of 1/4 luan. You want to keep it from building resonanace as that allows a tooth to catch and shatter the sheet you're trying to cut. If you have a panel saw, you only need the luan to support the area of the cut. No need to waste 2 full sheets of luan. I imagine foam insulation panels would serve the same purpose. Use a sharp blade with 100-125 teeth. Triple chip or combination blades work fine. Remember it's important to dampen the vibrations, then you can use almost any saw to cut it. I've tried scoring and snapping but polycarbonate doesn't snap as clean as acryilic. Wear a dust mask or respirator. Airborne polycarbonate fibers are definitely not good for the lungs. One last thing, cut slowly.


----------



## amccaul

I just score it with a sharp razor knife and then lay on flat corner and break off...works up to 3/8 with no problems.


----------



## Anywhy30

PaperJam said:


> What is the best way to cut lexan? I have never worked with it before and I don't want to end up with a bunch of broken pieces when I'm done.
> 
> ~Jeff


In the ten + yrs of raising rabbits, was great to top cages with, trouble was my material is 1/2" 4x8 sheets. I'd always fire up the air compressor n grab my 3" cutoff tool, mark with a sharpie n cut, worked everytime...


----------

